# Mud Minnows



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

I am looking for mud minnows in the T-ville P-Canaveral area Prefer to get from a bait shop. Does anyone know of a shop or a place I can catch my own.

Thanks Louis


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Same here Louis, I'm fishing Jetty Park next week and I need mud minnows too. I have absolutely no idea how in the hell or where to catch them. There's a baitshop basically on the pier...i'm not sure what they sell...its been a while since i've been there, i'm not sure where you're going to be fishing there, but i know in titusville there's a baitshop...Fish Tails and Surf Shop, whenever i fish at Canaveral Nat'l Seahore he's always been helpful (321) 267-1841, and the number for the baitshop at jetty park is (321) 783-2771.....Im a broke ass college student, so i'd much rather catch my own....if anyone knows how I'd appreciate it, hope this helps Louis


----------

